Ask HN: How relevant are graph databases/technologies today? - diehunde
======
ecesena
At Pinterest we have a graph db developed internally called Zen. If you just
search on google you’ll find a lot of docs and presentations. It’s used all
over the places, if you search in our engineering blog you’ll see it mentioned
constantly.

In terms of applications using graph, my favorite one is our recommendation
engine: [https://medium.com/pinterest-engineering/an-update-on-
pixie-...](https://medium.com/pinterest-engineering/an-update-on-pixie-
pinterests-recommendation-system-6f273f737e1b)

Another very interesting (and very recent) application of graphs in security
is Cartography by Lyft:
[https://github.com/lyft/cartography](https://github.com/lyft/cartography)

(I’m on the go, please excuse the lack of links for Zen)

